# Name your favorite tool???



## NebTrac

Just curious what everyone's favorite tool/tools are and why.

Mine has to be my Stihl Leafblower: I have two of them in case one tanks.

I custom combine BuffaloGrass for Arrow Seed out of Broken Bow, Nebr. and use it all the time to blow the combine off at days end, or to work on the combine and also as a first cleaning when we switch varieties.

Other uses I've discovered:

*Clean the shop*: We have a 24' door on the south side of the shop and a 12' door on the north. Wait for a gusty north wind and open both doors. Start in the corners and work all the dirt and dust to the center and out she goes. Only time I touch the shop broom is to blow underneath it. I can "sweep" the shop this way in about 12 minutes.

*Blow snow off of the sidewalk*: Also works on taking snow off vehicles that have been outside.

*Work seed into unloader on the combine*: Work great for this on BuffaloGrass as well as the SandBluestem we raise for seed. Keeps me out of the bin and out of harms way. This also works for the hard to reach spots in the grain tank when unloading soybeans, corn, etc...

*Fire*: Works great as a forge type blower when burning wet tree piles.

*My Favorite Use*: Getting cats out of the garage. I like cats....outside. Stupid knotheads like to run in the garage during cold weather when we leave for church. For this to work you need to prepare to get dusty, but leave the door down and fire up the blower. It can reach places you can't. After a few minutes of chasing 'em and watching them bounce off the windows and leaving their little streams....you can open the door and out they go. Needs to be repeated about every 2-3 weeks, but all you have to do is start the blower and they leave.

Ironically the only thing I haven't used it for is to blow leaves...yet.

Feel free to chime in and post your favorite tool.

Troy


----------



## JMT

6" pliers, Cee Tee brand. Always carry them with me. Use them for everything. Like them best because they don't wear out. Only reason to replace is when I lose them. Hold up way better than any other brand I have ever used.


----------



## barnrope

5wr Vice Grip in pocket at all times and all places.


----------



## bluefarmer

Pliers carry with me at all times,have even caught myself at church reaching for them!!


----------



## Lostin55

Glock model 21. Never needed it yet but never leave home without it.
You did say favorite, not most used.
Most used would be leatherman wave.


----------



## stickney farm

Milwaukee cordless impact set. Always have it with me in the truck. I use it a lot. More than I thought I would.


----------



## cornshucker

Case pocket knife never is a day that I don't use it for something.


----------



## somedevildawg

My wallet.......most used . Pocket knife......one of many, depending on which one is handiest


----------



## RockmartGA

12" adjustable wrench. There's always one or two hanging on the tractor during hay season.


----------



## Dill

1/2 craftsman cordless impact, got it last summer and I can't believe how handy it was. Especially since I had more hay wagon flats than ever.


----------



## deadmoose

Milwaukee m12 cordless grease gun and 3/8" impact I bought with it. I dont use them all the time but when I do they sure come in handy.


----------



## cornshucker

I can see where every tool named in every post could be most handy.


----------



## Lostin55

I have often wondered about the battery operated grease guns.


----------



## Vol

Lostin55 said:


> I have often wondered about the battery operated grease guns.


Terrific device....I love mine....a Milwaukee. There is nothing about it that I don't like.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan

Vol said:


> Terrific device....I love mine....a Milwaukee. There is nothing about it that I don't like.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Might have to get a Milwaukee one. I have a Lincoln one that I'm not all that fond of.

I guess my favorite tool like Lostin55 is my Leatherman Wave also. My Dewalt Cordless Impact comes in a close 2nd


----------



## deadmoose

Lostin55 said:


> I have often wondered about the battery operated grease guns.


Kinda like all them bells and whistles on your pickup. One can live without. Except for a one time cost of a couple hundred qho wants to?


----------



## urednecku

Gerber.

Not a day goes by I don't use it. It might be to get a thorn outta my hand or adjust my rake. I lost this one, ordered another then found this one again, so now I have one on my "go-to-town" pants, & 1 on my work pants so I don't have to swap it out.


----------



## Grateful11

I usually have a Leatherman Micra and a 4" Crescent wrench in my pocket. On Sundays I usually have my Schrade Old Timer Middleman, American made not that Chinese garbage they're making now.


----------



## Mike120

Leatherman Charge


----------



## mlappin

Carry my 5" vise grips all the time during harvest.

Have already wore a set of batteries out in the Slyde light the wife got me for christmas.


----------



## hog987

My most used tool is my mind. Has got be out of a lot of problems. Full of knowledge that I can always carry with me. Even has the ability to stuff a lot more knowledge into it. Cost me nothing to get. Does not cost very much to maintain. It is a very powerfull tool. But sometimes have to put a leash on it so I dont get in trouble. Use it everyday(the world could be a better place if everyone did that).


----------



## stack em up

Terralux Lightstar80 flashlight. Fits perfectly in my pocket, stays super bright, and is orange. What else could a guy want?


----------



## deadmoose

stack em up said:


> Terralux Lightstar80 flashlight. Fits perfectly in my pocket, stays super bright, and is orange. What else could a guy want?


A good flashlight is an invaluable tool.


----------



## somedevildawg

Hard for me to pass up a flashlight......I have so many I sometimes have to get a flashlight to find a flashlight


----------



## Bgriffin856

Hard to pick a favorite. There isn't a least favorite one. My own two hands would have to be my favorite. They have fixed more than any tool has


----------



## ARD Farm

I have to go with a hammer, Ball Pien large. A hammer can fix all things broken or make them completely unuseable depending on your mood.

I always have my hammer handy. You never know when you need to 'adjust' something.


----------



## Lostin55

ARD Farm said:


> I have to go with a hammer, Ball Pien large. A hammer can fix all things broken or make them completely unuseable depending on your mood.
> 
> I always have my hammer handy. You never know when you need to 'adjust' something.


Somehow I had guessed that. Lol


----------



## somedevildawg

And if the hammer you got don't work.....get a bigger hammer 

Or as the gummit has labeled them at times (while paying outlandish prices)" inertia percussion instruments ". Think it was about $700 a hammer


----------



## treymo

Pen and paper. Been buying and selling a lot of hay this winter those two are invaluable.

Trey


----------



## JD3430

Favorite tool: perseverance 
Life is like a winding road with blind curves. Sometimes around the blind curve comes opportunity or reward. 
Sometimes it's disaster, loss or challenges.
Perservance is the tool that allows me to get through disaster, loss & challenges. 
It gives me a second chance to get back on the winding road.


----------



## PaCustomBaler

As terrible as it sounds, it's probably the cell phone. Seems hard to do business nowadays without it.

As for shop tool, probably a flashlight!


----------



## PaMike

This time of year for sure a flashlight. Bought a LED headlamp this year. Use it everynight and I have spare lithium ion batterys so I can always have fresh battery ready to go. I wrench on a lot of equipment outside in the dark so the headlamp is the only way to go...


----------



## Bazooka

JMT said:


> 6" pliers, Cee Tee brand. Always carry them with me. Use them for everything. Like them best because they don't wear out. Only reason to replace is when I lose them. Hold up way better than any other brand I have ever used.


Even tho this is late I have to go with the Cee Tee's too. They go everywhere with me, 'cept Dad's funeral. They go with me when I fly. Check them in with everything else and go right through. Coming in at second and catching up fast is the pairs of 1.25 cheater glasses I have stashed everywhere. You know when I first started working at the JD dealer we sold Cee Tee plier parts. They cut wire,twine,zip ties, start tractors and got me out of countless tough spots


----------



## somedevildawg

Forgot bout them "cheaters" they're probably top of the list too......


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

ARD Farm said:


> I have to go with a hammer, Ball Pien large. A hammer can fix all things broken or make them completely unuseable depending on your mood.
> 
> I always have my hammer handy. You never know when you need to 'adjust' something.


ARD, you beat me to it! :lol: I'm kind of a simple clunk!  A micro-adjuster (BFH) works for me too, for all the reasons you mentioned! 

My second choice would be one of my 4 chainsaws!


----------



## Lewis Ranch

My favorite would have to be my iPhone, that thing can do it all and it never has to lift a finger.


----------



## Bazooka

Iphone is quickly becoming my best friend. Dont sit at the desk top anymore, and checking anything from weather to commodity or auction prices or machinery specs can be done anywhere. Never thought I'd get rid of the paper maps til I got my Iphone. doesn't even chew me out when I miss a turn.


----------

